# Multi-Touch Gestures In Snow Leopard



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Multi-Touch gestures in
older Mac models.

All Mac notebooks with Multi-Touch trackpads now support three- and four-finger gestures. (From apple website)

OMG you kidding me? D: so that means Im able to activate expose and swipe through photos with three or four fingures? zoom as well? on my white macbook?  One less reason to pay 400 bucks more for an aluminum macbook with similar specs


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

no, not on white (or black) macbooks

Just the early 08 macbook pros & macbook airs in addition to unibodies(AFAIK)


----------



## macfan306 (Jul 29, 2009)

*early 2008 macbook pros/airs*

My macbook originally only handled 3 finger gestures. But ever since early 2009 I've been using a hack that let me have 4 finger gestures in Leopard. I forget where I found the file but it was the AppleUSBMultitouch.kext.10.5.6. Apple just brought that hack into the fold.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> no, not on white (or black) macbooks


the reading i have done seems to suggest that any post-06 portable that supports multi touch of any sort will now support ALL multitouch



> All Mac notebooks with Multi-Touch trackpads now support three- and four-finger gestures.


Apple - Mac OS X Snow Leopard - Enhancements and Refinements


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hmm I think so too, I have the early 2009 MacBook Which trackpad is the same as any early MacBook pro or air so I am pretty sure it might work


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

broad said:


> the reading i have done seems to suggest that any post-06 portable that supports multi touch of any sort will now support ALL multitouch
> 
> 
> 
> Apple - Mac OS X Snow Leopard - Enhancements and Refinements



from what i understand apple started to put the 'multi-touch' trackpads in the macbook air and later machines. I don't believe they ever put muti-touch in the white or black macbooks, but i could be wrong. (great news if they can somehow get older macbooks to do it)

Here's an announcement for the early 2008 macbook pros where they specifically refer to the trackpad as the newer 'multi-touch' that was debuted in the macbook air :

MacBook Pro Now With Penryn Processors, Multitouch Trackpad - MacBook - Gizmodo


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

What about the new white MacBooks introduced this year? The January 2009 and updated July one with th nvidia chipsets? If multitouch has been introduced since 2008 models, I'm pretty sure It should have the ability to have three or four finger touch, or else this function is pointless since both MacBook air and new aluminums have full multitouch from the start. It would just benifit the old aluminum MacBook pros


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Taken from the apple store website (under tech specs/input) :

Macbook Pro :

Multi-Touch trackpad for precise cursor control; supports two-finger scrolling, pinch, rotate, swipe, three-finger swipe, four-finger swipe, tap, double-tap, and drag capabilities

Macbook Air :

Solid-state trackpad with Multi-Touch gesture support for precise cursor control; supports two-finger scrolling, pinch, rotate, swipe, three-finger swipe, four-finger swipe, tap, double-tap, and drag capabilities

Macbook (white):

Solid-state scrolling trackpad for precise cursor control; supports two-finger scrolling, tap, double-tap, and drag capabilities



No mention of multi touch on the white macbook. AFAIK they're not capable of it. The above would support that.

I hope i'm wrong though.


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

That is pathetic. i've seen in youtube videos using three or four fingures with a hack. I was sure they would include it in that. I thought the macbook trackpad for the white and 2008 pro is the same since they both have the button and it looks identical. I see that no one is mentioning not working with the new 2009 whitebooks since they probably had to have multitouch ability as it's been introduced long before


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

i-rui said:


> Taken from the apple store website (under tech specs/input) :
> 
> Macbook Pro :
> 
> ...


It is saying that it already has those functions since that is the newest macbooks out. so what does snow leopard enables then if It has already has the function enabled?


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

no. what snow leopard says it will do is :



> All Mac notebooks with Multi-Touch trackpads now support three- and four-finger gestures.


the KEY part of that is "Multi-Touch trackpads". 

The white & black macbooks have never (to my knowledge) shipped with a "Multi-Touch trackpad". Judging from the quotes i posted directly from the apple store site it would support that. it seems that its a HARDWARE thing. the white & black macbooks just never shipped with the newer trackpads and thus aren't PHYSICALLY capable.

again, i hope i'm wrong, but i've never seen anything saying the trackpads in the early macbook and mbp were multi-touch.


----------



## pwstoneman (Feb 12, 2009)

My take on this is that if your macbook currently supports 3-finger multi-touch. For instance like my early 2008 MPB, then it will now support 4 finger gestures. I've heard of the hack to make it work on my current mbp as well but decided against it. 

I think if your machine doesn't currently support any kind of multi-touch than you are SOL. 

Just my $0.02!


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Now I'm thinking I might not be able to take advantage of the multi finger gestures with my 2007 MBP.


----------

